# Inbuilt or discrete graphics card?



## mrinmoy (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,
I want to buy a sub 40k laptop
for casual gaming and some
games like fifa 11, call of duty
or assasin's creed. I dont need
high graphics or high fps. 

My question is which
is better between this two 

1.
Intel HD 4000 with 3rd
generation intel core i5-3210M
with 3Mb cache, clock speed
2.5GHz upto 3.1GHz in 1366x768 resolution. The ram
is 4Gb ddr3 1600MHz. 

2. ATI
Radeon HD 7450M 1Gb,
with 2nd generation intel core
i5-2450M with 3Mb cache and
clock speed 2.5GHz to 3.1GHz. And the ram is 4Gb ddr3
1333MHz. Screen resolution is
1366x768pixel. 

Thanks in
advance.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 24, 2012)

2nd one. 

Intel are no competitors to ATI/Nvidia, I suggest you give importance to graphics as well as your processor and choose the 2nd option. 2nd gen i5 is good enough for a couple of years at least.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

Definitely 2nd generation if Gaming is your concern.
Integrated graphics are no match for Descrete GPU's when it comes to gaming.

Intel HD4000 series are one of the best IGPs in consumer market , but still they are IGPs.
Lack of dedicated memory reduces the performance..

The difference in 2nd gen and 3rd gen is mainly the Integrated GPU , smaller design , and higher base clock speed.
However 3rd gen are not considered good when it comes to overclocking and heat-up issues.

Though the RAM frequency is higher but still ,1333mhz vs 1600mhz won't make noticeable difference.

A 2nd Gen + Dedicated GPU will certainly beat a 3rd gen without dedicated GPu in gaming with large difference. (Assuming that the Dedicated GPu is not from stoneage)

As in case of HD4000 vs Amd Radeon HD7450M , here are the statistics :
Hd 7450M

And Intel HD4000.

As per the gaming FPS and performance , the difference is not that huge , still the Amd Radeon rules over the IGP.


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

Pick up this laptop if only casual gaming is your priority - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159655-hp-g6-2005ax-powered-trinity.html*

HD 7640G + HD 7670 Crossfire. Doesn't really get better than that in 33K.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2012)

ico said:


> Pick up this laptop if only casual gaming is your priority - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159655-hp-g6-2005ax-powered-trinity.html*
> 
> HD 7640G + HD 7670 Crossfire. Doesn't really get better than that in 33K.



Absolutely.. I too would suggest you this 1 . Best lappy for gaming in sub 50k


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. This hp module looks just great. I was thinking to go for dell. But now after seeing this model I have changed my mind. Just one question though. Can I buy extended warrenty from HP?

Also, will it be future proof for next 2-3 years? Or should I go for intel?


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

Comparing to Radeon, Intel is way below in terms of gaming.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 24, 2012)

I mean amd processor (hp model with dual amd graphics card) or intel processor (dell model with single amd graphics card?)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> I mean amd processor (hp model with amd graphics card) or intel processor (dell model with dual amd graphics card?)



Which DELL model are you reffering to ??


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 24, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Which DELL model are you reffering to ??



sorry  my mistake. I have swaped the company names.


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> I mean amd processor (hp model with dual amd graphics card) or intel processor (dell model with single amd graphics card?)


AMD A8-4500M + Radeon HD 7640G + Radeon HD 7670 is much faster in games because of faster graphics.

Though processor wise, A8-4500M is equal to Core i3. But this shouldn't matter as you won't be feeling limited in anyway by this while reading documents, web browsing etc.

imo, that laptop is unbeatable for the price.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2012)

I think even processing power of AMD one is greater but it doesnt matter to you since gaming is primary purpose for you ...

Get the AMD one. ( HP g6 20005 ax )


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually I also use it for some c++, java and sql programming. There will be no problem, will there?


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> Actually I also use it for some c++, java and sql programming. There will be no problem, will there?


No problem.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. There are no concerns now. Going for the hp. Let you know after buying it. 

also see this post and give some opinion.

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/160599-can-laptop-run-without-graphic-card.html

Hey guys how about this model? Asus K53SD-SX809D / 2nd Gen Ci3/ 4 GB/ 500 GB/ 2GB Graphics/ Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

ci3-2350M(2nd gen); 4Gb DDR3; GeForce 610M(2Gb DDR3), 31k price


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

^ that Asus one has GT 610M which is very slow for games. It might very well be the worst laptop you can buy for 32K.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. Thanks everybody


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> Just one question though. Can I buy extended warrenty from HP?



heard about 1yr extra warranty. But some said about 2yr is available too. But these schemes are laptop specific AFAIK. So better to visit an authorized HP reseller and ask them. And they refresh these scheme every few months.



mrinmoy said:


> Also, will it be future proof for next 2-3 years? Or should I go for intel?



yup. safe for 2-3yrs. You can grab same laptop powered by 3rd gen Core i5 but that will cost you 42-43k. 10k increase.



mrinmoy said:


> Hey guys how about this model? Asus K53SD-SX809D / 2nd Gen Ci3/ 4 GB/ 500 GB/ 2GB Graphics/ Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> 
> ci3-2350M(2nd gen); 4Gb DDR3; GeForce 610M(2Gb DDR3), 31k price



Intel HD4000 is faster than Nvidia GT610/520/520MX.



ico said:


> It might very well be the worst laptop you can buy for 32K.



true


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 26, 2012)

Its decided, buying HP G6-2005ax. Thanks TDF.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats..
Get it & tell us more about that little beast wen you get it.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 27, 2012)

One more thing. You could go in for an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for Rs.699 (this offer is till 31st Jan, 2013) or else try upgrading the OS from Windows 7 Home Basic to either Home Premium or professional, as in my opinion Home Basic too restricting (not in terms of visuals, but in terms of performance), and on the slower side of windows.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> One more thing. You could go in for an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for Rs.699 (this offer is till 31st Jan, 2013) or else try upgrading the OS from Windows 7 Home Basic to either Home Premium or professional, as in my opinion Home Basic too restricting (not in terms of visuals, but in terms of performance), and on the slower side of windows.




Yeah a nice tip..
See if you get HomePremium/Ultimate


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 27, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> One more thing. You could go in for an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for Rs.699 (this offer is till 31st Jan, 2013) or else try upgrading the OS from Windows 7 Home Basic to either Home Premium or professional, as in my opinion Home Basic too restricting (not in terms of visuals, but in terms of performance), and on the slower side of windows.



I have a 32bit home premium key. Can it be used to upgrade from 64bit home basic to home premium?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Nope...
32 bit & 64 bit keys are diff AFAIK


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 27, 2012)

^ yup! he's correct! you need to have a different key for a 64bit windows. Moreover, we'd not suggest you to use a pirated version of windows, if you're thinking so. Get the windows home basic available with the hp laptop ico suggested, upgraded to Windows 8 Professional. Windows 8 has only two versions Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro read this and once you purchase the laptop register here


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 27, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ yup! he's correct! you need to have a different key for a 64bit windows. Moreover, we'd not suggest you to use a pirated version of windows, if you're thinking so. Get the windows home basic available with the hp laptop ico suggested, upgraded to Windows 8 Professional. Windows 8 has only two versions Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro read this and once you purchase the laptop register here



the key is genuin. Its from my old laptop 
I will register for win 8


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2012)

these are OEM key and mayn't work with a different laptop.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I am confused again  should I go for hp g6 2005ax or wait for g6 2002ax with a10 and 7660g+7670m?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

How much it cost??

Specs wise it has greater procesing power... 
If budget permits it go for it.


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 31, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> How much it cost??
> 
> Specs wise it has greater procesing power...
> If budget permits it go for it.



hp released it quite some times age. Though it is not present in India currently. I think I should wait for some days. And if budget permits then will go for it.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2012)

mrinmoy said:


> Hey guys, I am confused again  should I go for hp g6 2005ax or wait for g6 2002ax with a10 and 7660g+7670m?



if 2002 is priced under 35k, it'll be really VFM. But i have a feeling HP will demand a premium for shipping it with A10.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 4, 2012)

Is 3rd Gen Intel i5 3210M + Intel HD 4000 better then 2nd Gen Intel i3 + Nvidia GT610M combo for casual gaming @ low-mid resolution?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope better get 2005/2002 ax


----------



## Empirial (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it true that the gaming performance of Intel HD 4000 with i5 & i7 is only 5% slower then 6630M?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

No idea


BTW
3rd gen i7 + HD 4000< A10 xxxx + HD 7670m


----------



## Empirial (Aug 4, 2012)

@Chaitanya Bro I know that AMD A10 + 7670M combo is the best budget gaming laptop config. I'm just trying to find out how superior or inferior is Intel HD 4000 when compared to GT520MX, GT610M entry level GPU's.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Intel HD Graphics 4000 - Notebookcheck.net Tech

AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech

All you need to know.. 

( it's HD4000 vs HD7670M ~ rank 196 vs rank 127  )


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Is it true that the gaming performance of Intel HD 4000 with i5 & i7 is only 5% slower then 6630M?



yup. HD4000 is almost as fast as 6630 but drivers can cause quite a few problems.



Chaitanya said:


> 3rd gen i7 + HD 4000< A10 xxxx + HD 7670m



lets keep the AMD APUs out of discussion for the timebeing. We already know 7670 is lot better than HD4000 but A8/A10 is lot slower than Core i5/i7.


----------



## mrinmoy (Aug 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> We already know 7670 is lot better than HD4000 but A8/A10 is lot slower than Core i5/i7.



A8/A10 is slower but I dont think its 'lot' slower(except 3d mark score in some).

compare-processors.com/amd-a8-4500m-vs-intel-core-i5-3210m/5244/

compare-processors.com/amd-a8-4500m-vs-intel-core-i5-2450m/5248/

www.sonexpc.com/benchmark/mobile

compare-processors.com/a10-4600m-vs-core-i7-2760qm/4774/

compare-processors.com/a10-4600m-vs-core-i7-3610qm/4781/

compare-processors.com/a10-4600m-vs-core-i7-2820qm/4778/


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it's time to close this one.. since OP's queries were answered.


----------

